# Juste l'adresse IP



## tabo (13 Août 2003)

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il une commande (ou combinaison "simple") de commandes pour afficher l'adresse IP de l'interface active du Mac. Je voudrais éviter (et ne suis pas - encore - capable de dépiauter ifconfig). L'idée étant d'obtenir juste l'adresse pour la faire afficher par GeekTool.

Possible ?

tabo

PS: si c'est idiot, n'hésitez pas à me suggérer autre chose (j'ai besoin d'avoir ladite adresse IP affichée sur le burlingue, et je n'ai pas envie d'installer des trucs genre Konfabulator ou autres...)


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (13 Août 2003)

bonjour


si c'est uniquement l'adresse ip que tu désire voir s'afficher, tu peux utiliser un petit utilitaire très simple. Va voir sur ce site . Cela t'affiche ton ip dans la bare des menus.

sinon n'ai pas peur de ifconfig, ton adresse est en clair (à la différence du masque qui s'affiche en héxa...). Elle est en général attachée à l'interface en0.


----------



## leo (14 Août 2003)

Sous macos X, pour l'interface en0 (sous linux, ca devrait aussi fonctionner avec l'interface eth0, par exemple)



ifconfig en0 | grep 'inet ' | sed -e 's/[^0-9]*\([^ ]*\).*/\1/'


----------



## Bobbus (17 Août 2003)

Pour l'adresse externe, tu peux utiliser l'adresse suivant http://checkip.dyndns.org

Un petit curl checkip.dyndns.org pipé dans ce qui faut...

Bob


----------



## tabo (17 Août 2003)

leo a dit:
			
		

> ifconfig en0 | grep 'inet ' | sed -e 's/[^0-9]*\([^ ]*\).*/\1/'



Génial, en fait, vos réponses et celle fourni par l'excellent développeur de GeekTool m'ont mis sur la piste, à tel point que je l'ai intégré à mon fichier d'aliases. Je fais comme ça :

 alias ip "*ifconfig en0 | grep 'inet ' | awk '{print $2}'*" 

Merci à vous tous.

tabo


----------



## tabo (17 Août 2003)

Bobbus a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'adresse externe, tu peux utiliser l'adresse suivant http://checkip.dyndns.org
> 
> Un petit curl checkip.dyndns.org pipé dans ce qui faut...
> 
> Bob



Effectivement, c'est aussi une très bonne idée, même si ça n'est pas exactement ma question (je voulais l'adresse "interne" de la machine). Cela dit, n'y-a-t'il pas un risque de "gonfler" le serveur de dyndns si on relance ce "check" trop fréquemment ? J'avais l'intention d'utiliser cette fonction via GeekTool (qui permet d'afficher un tas de trucs directement en fond d'écran (si vous ne connaissez pas ce truc-là, jetez-y un oeil, ça vaut le coup), et je crains qu'il n'y ait une limite à la fréquence de rafraîchissement, non ?

Tabo

PS: ah oui, le bout de commande que j'ai bricolé, si ça en intéresse certains :

 curl -s http://checkip.dyndns.org | grep "Address: " | awk '{print$4}'  

Si il y a plus "économe" ou plus "élégant", je suis preneur !


----------

